# Rahmen aus England, was ist dabei?



## Indian Summer (14. Februar 2013)

> hallo,
> 
> habe mir einen neuen norco aurum 2013 rahmen in england bestellt.
> dort konnte mir aber keiner sagen, ob die spare parts dabei sind?
> ...



Hi Daniel

In Deutschland und der Schweiz sind die X-12-Achse, die 157/150 mm-Spacer sowie 
das Schaltauge mit einer Ersatzschraube dabei, die Gabel-Anschläge sind am Rahmen befestigt. Dann gehört
zum Kit selbstverständlich der montierte Dämpfer sowie eine Aluminium Norco-Sattelstütze.

Ich hoffe du verstehst, dass dir nur dein englischer Verkäufer sagen kann, was beim Rahmen, den er dir 
verkauft hat, dabei ist. Ist es der komplette Rahmenkit, so wie er von Norco kommt, sollte alles 
dabei sein, was ich dir oben aufgezählt habe.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2013)

mahlzeit fritz,

habe antwort vom customer service.
es wird wahrlich nur der blanke rahmen, OHNE die genannten teile.
bekomme ich die aktuellen fork bumper & die 150/157 spacer über Norco?

das Syntace zeug bekomme ich ohne probleme über l&s.

mfg daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (14. Februar 2013)

Hi Daniel

Die Spacer und Gabelanschlag sollten eigentlich lieferbar sein, frage doch bei

[email protected]

nach.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2013)

anfrage läuft, wenn nicht ruf ich mal an.

danke dir erstmal.

mfg daniel

p.s.: dein postfach ist voll


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Februar 2013)

welche größe für die x-12 gewindeinserts benötigt der aurum rahmen?
es gibt 3 größen zur auswahl bei syntace.

mfg


----------



## zimmy1612 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo!
Hab ich mir auch gekauft 
Achse und Schaltauge gibts zu bestellen.
Die Gabelbumper könnten ein Problem werden. Erfahre die Tage mehr.


----------

